# Long coat messy GSD - some help!



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

As you can see from from avatar Kyleigh is not a dog to stay on the sidelines. She loves to swim, run through puddles, and simply get down and dirty. I, personally, could care less, I think it's hilarious and she's certainly having a blast. (I do draw the line at MUD!)

However, this summer has been a trial in keeping her coat clean. Right now, her coat is quite funny looking - she would certainly never pass a "showing" if she had to. 

Her coats matts super fast and a lot. I don't let her get wet after 5 in the evening b/c I don't want her going to be wet. So I towel her off as much as possible, and then we run run run and dry her off as much as possible. I've used the hair dryer on her bum / hind legs area and around her ears to dry the fur as much as possible. 

I've cut out the matts that I couldn't detangle, and simply decided that for this summer, that was my dealing with it option. She's brushed every day, and I do try and detangle the matts before cutting them out becomes the last option. 

What kinds of things can I do (starting next spring when she's going to get wet again) to prevent some / most of the matting from swimming. 

Weekly professional grooming is not a financially viable option! I'd much rather learn to do it myself anyway!

Thanks very much!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Bumping up


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

diet may have an impact on coat structure.
just a thought.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmm. I don't have much of an answer for you, Rocket doesn't seem to ever mat. I usually just towel him off and let him dry before I brush out any sand or dirt. He isn't as long-coated as some though. Jax08 is a groomer and recommended me some great tools that I purchased, but don't remember exactly what the name of them is. I got a rake and a brush thing with a metal edge on one side of it. :blush: I'm sure if you pm'd her, she'd help with the tools. 

I don't know what to say about the tangles and mats though....good luck. (And yes, he swims --even now--he swam last January! played in the sprinkler and LOVES mud and wet sand).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

_there is a product for horses called "Healthy Hair Care" and another called "Cowboy Magic" which are great detanglers.....

Horse Supplies, Dewormers, Equine Supplements & Tack - Horse.com

Can't find the other one quickly - but came up with this as well

Furminator deTangling Waterless Spray Furminator (Grooming - Shampoos Conditioners - Gentle Tearles

Equine coat products - shampoos, conditioners etc are usually fine for dogs....some of the ones I have seen most in use at dog shows are equine products....

I know the cowboy magic and HHC both work well on heavy matts....show sheen did too...

Lee
_


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks wolfstraum.

I don't believe it's diet related - I make her food from scratch, and her coat is beautiful, thick, lush and shiny ... just the matts in her hind quarters, and tummy area and that lovely long fluffy tail!

RocketDog ... I wish it were that easy for me! She DOES leave about a pound of sand a day on the deck when she's almost dry LOL 

I really don't care how dirty she gets, for me it's all about fun for her, she's a puppy and she's going to get dirty ... I just don't want her bald by the end of the year ROFLMAO


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Long coat coming in T-minus 2 days! Tagged for interest.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett only gets matted in her pants and her belly. Right now, she looks like a bedraggled wooly mammoth. She has these weird extra long sections of her coat that stick out on her sides. 

The funniest part are her "muppet feet". We do trim those regularly, since she ends up with all sorts of debris attached to her feet if we don't. 

We brush her regularly, but the matting is still an issue in those two areas. I will look for the equine products suggested while I am out today.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Ky's the same ... her face, back, most of the sides, are beautiful ... soft silky shiny fur ... 

i'll be looking for that stuff this weekend!


----------

